# Wanna lower car but borla muffler is too low.



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

I really want to lower my cruze but the borla muffler sets 3.5" from the ground. Has anyone had this issue when going with coilovers? I dont want to rip my exhaust off.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If it's to low have a muffler shop raise it up. Is this a borla cat back or just the muffler?


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Its the borla catback.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yea any muffler shop can adjust the hanger


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

The magnaflows dual exhaust cannot be raised since it's placed at the middle of the car, the exhaust channel is too small for it. I have just been scraping until it rips off then I will be going a custom route since I plan on lowering my Cruze even more. I'll keep you guys posted. And good luck with your system


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> The magnaflows dual exhaust cannot be raised since it's placed at the middle of the car, the exhaust channel is too small for it. I have just been scraping until it rips off then I will be going a custom route since I plan on lowering my Cruze even more. I'll keep you guys posted. And good luck with your system


When u go custom have you looked up mufflers? I'm bout to start the process but don't know which one to buy


----------

